# Inaugural 2017 Great American Amateur Wine Competition



## voliver711 (Jan 16, 2017)

We are very excited to launch the inaugural 2017 Great American Amateur Wine Competition in Rochester, NY on March 11 and 12.

Why Enter This Competition??

Feedback, Feedback, Feedback - we have created a unique, easy to read, comprehensive Scoring and Feedback Sheet for our judges to use in evaluating your wines. This gives you qualitative feedback across more than 15 critical aspects of a great wine. Flighting and scheduling procedures give ample time to the judges to fully evaluate each wine and provide meaningful feedback.

Simple and Affordable to Enter - only $20.00 and one (1) bottle required per entry. Go to gramamateur.com to enter and learn more.

Show Off Your Success - beautiful medals are awarded to all Double Gold, Gold, Silver and Bronze medal winners to hang over the neck of your winning bottles.

If you have any questions, please call or email Jeff Stabins at 585-654-7602 or [email protected].

Sincerely,
Ron Dougherty
Executive Director
Raise A Glass Foundation

Jeff Stabins
Competition Director
Great American Amateur Wine Competition


----------



## brewbush (Jan 26, 2017)

It states on your website that the competition is open to all commercial wineries. If does not seem to be for the amateur home winemaker


----------



## voliver711 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi -

The 2017 Great American Amateur Wine Competition should only state that it is for amateur wine makers. Did you go to the www.gramamateur.com website? I tested it and this should take you directly to the "Amateur" portion of the competition. There is an International Competition as well, that is separate. Let me know if you have any difficulty with this and I'd be glad to help you out in any way.

Thank you!
Vikki


----------



## brewbush (Jan 27, 2017)

I see it now ....that was my mistake.


----------



## voliver711 (Jan 27, 2017)

No problem! Have a great weekend!


----------



## cmsben61 (Feb 2, 2017)

voliver711 said:


> We are very excited to launch the inaugural 2017 Great American Amateur Wine Competition in Rochester, NY on March 11 and 12.
> 
> Why Enter This Competition??
> 
> ...



Is anyone considering entering this competition?


----------



## voliver711 (Feb 3, 2017)

I hope anyone who loves to make wine will enter this competition. Yes, there are many considering to enter. Since this is a new competition, it seems a bit harder to engage amateur wine makers. This competitions' goal is to judge great wines and help the wine maker with thoughtful and constructive input that will help the wine maker to enhance their already great wines!! Hope that you will enter!


----------



## Johny99 (Feb 3, 2017)

cmsben61 said:


> Is anyone considering entering this competition?



I am, just going through tastings to decide what to enter


----------



## Rocky (Feb 4, 2017)

voliver711 said:


> Hi -
> 
> The 2017 Great American Amateur Wine Competition should only state that it is for amateur wine makers. Did you go to the www.gramamateur.com website? I tested it and this should take you directly to the "Amateur" portion of the competition. There is an International Competition as well, that is separate. Let me know if you have any difficulty with this and I'd be glad to help you out in any way.
> 
> ...



Where is Rochester is this taking place? I used to live in Fairport.


----------



## voliver711 (Feb 7, 2017)

It is taking place at the Downtown Rochester Holiday Inn on State Street.


----------



## voliver711 (Feb 7, 2017)

I have volunteered for other wine competitions there and it is a great place to hold them... Where do you live now?


----------

